# DWC: How long can I turn off my pumps.



## MasterSensi (Apr 9, 2009)

I have people coming in town for possibly 24 to 48 hr and must not let them see my ladies.  I am running a DWC/Drip (12-14 gal Solution) with 4 plants that are veggin about 5 weeks in. Roots are well in the water but there is about 2 1/2" of air space between the net pot and water. I was about to put them in to flower and was considering leaving lights and pumps off for a period of 24-48 hrs depending on visitors before switching to 12/12.  Would this kill them?  I have suspicious extension cords going in to my closet. Thats my Problemo.  Please help!  Any info on this would be great but i fear i do not have any other options at the moment.  Thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 9, 2009)

If the cords have to be removed and will cause you to have no lights, then what choice do you have?

It sounds like life has caused you to shut down your grow for a couple of days regardless of the consequences.

They won't smell it?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 9, 2009)

no carpet?  They can just be burried around the edge where the carpet meets the wall, or just pull up a little bit of the carpet, run your wire, then put it back down with some small nails.  Otherwise you could get crazy and run the extension cord through the wall itself if you are handy with a drill.  Sounds like a pretty easy problem to get around if you ask me.  

Anyway, if you want to just leave them off for 24-48 hours they will be fine, but I would DEFINITELY make this the gap where I switched the lights to 12/12 and began flower after the long dark period.

Some people do a 24 hour dark period at the start of flowering and I have tried it with no adverse consequences, also with no benefits...

As far as the pumps themsleves are concerned it depends how long you can leave them off.  It depends on the size of the plants and the res and how long it takes the plants to deplete the oxygen in the water, will it bo okay to leave your air pumps off in a DWC for 24-48 hours? NO


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 9, 2009)

:holysheep: you better get movin.  im a noob but i read that some people put their girls in 36 hrs of dark before changing to 12/12.  ill search around and try and find it.

SSH:farm: :bong:


----------



## MasterSensi (Apr 10, 2009)

Im not really worried about the lights. I intended to put them into flower this week anyway.  I was worried about leaving the air pump off in my DWC for a period of 24-48 hr.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2009)

MasterSensi said:
			
		

> Im not really worried about the lights. I intended to put them into flower this week anyway. I was worried about leaving the air pump off in my DWC for a period of 24-48 hr.


 
I wouldnt turn it off.  Or turn it on ever chance ya get whilst the aint looken.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2009)

You cannot turn your pumps off in DWC for an extended time.  The roots need a constant supply of oxygen.  I would advise you to get creative.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 10, 2009)

i have lost power for about 4 hours without any bad effects but i wouldnt reccomend it every night


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 10, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> i have lost power for about 4 hours without any bad effects but i wouldnt reccomend it every night


I was just thinking about the power loss issue.  I wonder if there is anything like slow dissolse disks or something that give off oxygen?  Maybe try calling around to some aquarium places.  Seems to me that some fish are pretty expensive and I would imagine you could lose some fish with a similiar event.  I know there have been times near me where people have lost power for quite a while.


----------



## MasterSensi (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys and gal.  I am going to go ahead and place the entire set up in my attic. Really big pain but i found a power outlet up there so at least I can leave the air pump on. Also no chance of a stumble into the wrong closet. It is a bit stuffy during day hours but nice and cool at night. No more than 90 at mid day.  My attic will do just fine as a temp hide away.   Thanks All.


----------

